
Kickstarter addict remorsefully reflects on $16K spent backing board games - artsandsci
http://mashable.com/2017/09/14/kickstarter-board-games/?utm_campaign=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial#bqQs2pnvZiqS
======
quuquuquu
Well ironically, if everyone decided to sit back and let the market pick
winners...

...then none of the projects would be funded, and you'll never have any of
these games to choose from.

Now, $16,000 is a lot, and it sounds like an addiction. So he probably needs
to cut back there.

Kickstarter projects always feel really pricey to me- who's to say that $40 is
the right price for a board game? $20? $10?

